# Do i have everything on right?



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So cute, where is the collar or breast plate?


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> So cute, where is the collar or breast plate?


I have the breast plate I just didn't put it on.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

ArabianGrace said:


> I have the breast plate I just didn't put it on.


The breast collar or plate, is important part of your harness, you need to put it on to keep things in place. Course I am sure there are others with much much more experience than I who will help you along. 

Were you intending to drive your wee little pony without it? This is just a personal preference, when I drive, I don't normally keep the halter under the headstall of the bridle. Your breeching is a bit low, bring that up just a bit, then tuck all the things that are loose or hanging down. What will you be driving him on? 

How long have you been driving? Once you get things fit for him, tuck anything loose up and make your appearance clean. Good luck.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm no driver, and really have no experience with it, so someone PLEASE correct me if I am wrong because I want to learn.

Is that a check rein running from his pole to the harness? If so why is it so short? Don't you want their heads to be able to go down to encourage the right muscles being used and more power enabled?


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

I might give a little more room in the overcheck. Also the throat latch seems to be really tight. You want it to keep the bridal on but not cut into his throat. The breeching might be a little low. The bit also seems too big. See how it sticks out of his mouth quite a bit on the sides?


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*over check bearing rein*



Tianimalz said:


> I'm no driver, and really have no experience with it, so someone PLEASE correct me if I am wrong because I want to learn.
> 
> Is that a check rein running from his pole to the harness? If so why is it so short? Don't you want their heads to be able to go down to encourage the right muscles being used and more power enabled?


 i make you bang on there is no need for the over check you will spoil the pony i would do away with it all togeather as if titened to much can make the pony develop wroung and could rear up and fall over and injer its self.
as with hackney ponys i think the same as the tenasee troting horse the groom ataches the bearing rein and the horse tryes to rear but is sent foward and the horses head carrage is fixed in one place.
i have never used one but if you have seen the modern black beauty that will explain a lot as the horse will resist and problems will occure i would keep the harness simple and not spoil the horse or pony.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*harness*



ArabianGrace said:


> I got my minis harness today and decided to try it on him. I was just going to put the bridle on him but he took it so well decided to put the rest on. But I have a question. Is it on right and adjusted well?


 hiya i have looked at your minis harness i think you should change the bridle as there is no nose band dispence with the over check as you could make problems.
your pad driveing saddle has fixed tugs that is another problem as the harness can move and rub your mini and the shafts have no independent movement and also ajustment to balance is nill.
that is the main important thing is ballance.
when you drive the tugs move independantley and the tug buckles make a chinking noise as thay lets say chatting to you so you know there is compleat ballance.
may i sugest take the harness back and get another one.
your bridle poll strap browband winkers (blinkers) throat lachs face drop and rossettes.
your existing bridle if you titen the overcheck the blinkers will impead the ponys eyes and problems will also start there.
other bridles have a strapfrom the blinkers through the loop in the brow band to the poll strap that keeps the blinkers away from the eyes.
ill be honest revaluate the harness you have got.
if you need any help honestley i wish i was there to help you my frend and all thoes that want to drive as well.
i have diagrams that can help in my albums hopfully you will understand more from them.
if need be i can post pictures of the bridles i have and tricky will gide you to see how the harness fits many thanks and i wish you the best michael.


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks guys for the info. No wasn't planning in driving him with no breast plate I just didn't have it on him ATM. I don't have a cart yet. I'v never driven and this is a learning experiance for both of us. I'm going to be getting him a correct fitting bit(smaller one). I'm going to bring the breeching up and hip strap forward, Bring the saddle forward, Loosen the over check or take it off if possble, loosen the throat latch(i hadn't realised till after the pics were taken it was tight). Also I relised the strap I have across his side attaches to the shaft of the cart, my mistake. Also the only reason i had the halter on under the bridle is because he's never had a bridle on and I didn't want to confuse him by leading him by the reins yet.


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

I think most of the harness looks ok. The saddle needs to move forward some which will help bring the breeching up a bit. Is the crupper (under the tail) loose? It shouldn't be overly loose, but not snug either. I really don't like the bridle. It looks way big and over-complicated. There seems to be a LOT of buckles and a lot of bulk to it. Just doesn't look "comfortable" for him to wear. I've seen driving bridles that weren't quite so bulky. Other than that....I'd say you did pretty good for a first time harnessing!! Hope he takes to the driving as well as he did to wearing the harness


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh...forgot to say that IMHO the overcheck rein isn't that big a deal. You don't have it tight to pull his head way up. Just keep it as loose as you can and don't sweat it. I had a mare trained by a guy who drove a LOT of horses and he just had me leave the check rein on my driving harness as loose as it would go.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't see a shaft loop attached to the saddle. the shaft loop will have a strap on the bottom that the hanging buckles (that loose strap under him) connect to. The britchen is too low on his rump. The wide band should be about where the buckles are. It also needs to move forward to where the rings are even with the point of his hips. The strap that you have buckled from the britchen to the saddle low does not go there. It connects to the cart. Undo that than you can adjust the back end. Put the breast plate on him and take more pixs.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

With the throat strap you should be able to easily get to fingers under there. With the belly band, 3 fingers, otherwise it will make him sore. When you have your chest strap on place it do the top of it is at the V in his neck. When you step back and look at his side the harness should create a straight line from front to rear parallel to the ground. The harness works on opposing forces. If a strap holds something up, another will hold it down. The chest strap pulls for forward movement, the breeching opposes this by not letting the cart get too close to his hindquarters. The shafts need to be able to move with the horse's body and not be rigid. Since ponies are notorious for wanting to snatch grass, adjust the check rein so his nose can reach his knees but no farther. Have fun.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

I tend to agree with michael on maybe getting another harness. The nylon ones are cheaper but in harnesses it seems you get what you pay for a lot of the time. I don't want to sound mean but you want your horse to be as comfortable as possible. If you keep the harness I would really look into getting a new bridle at least. 

Good luck with your driving!


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok So I'm on the search for new bit. I took the over check off as it caused to much issues interfering with the bridle. Here are some new pics with adjustments.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*harness*



ArabianGrace said:


> Ok So I'm on the search for new bit. I took the over check off as it caused to much issues interfering with the bridle. Here are some new pics with adjustments.


 hiya i have had a look for you.
your breeaching needs to be lower on the rear buckle.
your breeaching is your brake.
your neck strap on your collar has no rein ds and lacking in padding i think that would rub on your ponys neck when he sweats.
your crupper is lose and needs to be titened up rule of thumb dont trap no tail hairs follow a thinger through to make sure there are none traped or the pony could buck.
the tugs seems like there is no back band as no independent movement and the driveing saddle pad may move and rub the withers and the girth will rub as well.
the breast collar hight looks ok have a check with your hand as you dont want to pipe your pony (restrict the windpipe).
if you use the over check have it lose the buckles to the bit seem bulkey you can use it as a dasy rein as one member stated i think replace it with a nose band.
i hope this has given you some idears and i hope i have not been critical of your harness i have your self and your ponys best intrests at hart and would like you both to have great driveing times togeather.
many thanks michael.


----------

